# W32dasm - Xp?



## Romulan03 (May 24, 2003)

Hiya

Does anyone know if W32DASM will work with XP [pro] ? I have the 8.7 demo version, but whenever I try and disassemble anything the result comes up in a kind of wingdings fonts with strange symbols - the disassembler (same version, same download) works great on my win98 box. Is W32DASM just not compatible, or do I need some kind of extra font that was on win 98?

Any help appreciated

Romulan03


----------



## Romulan03 (May 24, 2003)

Hey again

I fixed it - there was a 'font' option on a menu, and it works with any font other than Courier New for some reason. 

Thanks anyway 

Romulan03


----------

